# problem



## ConradSlo (Mar 1, 2012)

*diy maxspect led problem help*

Hello guys, i have 2 maxspect g2 extreme 160w led lights, one of them is working fine and the other problems constantly. i tried fixing them becuase i have a little knowledge on leds but i guess not. so first it was only the 3w whites that werent working and now the other whites and the other blues dont work, i think i might of blew the powersupply or part of it, because now when i turn it on, i cant control the whites blue and the other whites, they all turn on expect the 3w whites from the original problem dont. anyone in my area that can help me fix it, i put 3 solid days into looking into it but no luck and i dont want to break anymore. please and thanks for the help, Conrad.

for now i am running one led light and transfered all my coral to one side. 
edit, updated some photos that might help

Area> Mississauga.


----------



## ConradSlo (Mar 1, 2012)

bump, problem again :/


----------

